# Gentoo-sources-3.0 and XFS root

## Floppe

Hello,

Some week(s) ago I upgraded a couple of my XEN guests to kernel 3.0.6 and it worked fine. So today I thought that they have been stable so I'll update the rest of the XEN guests. However, my mail guest which I uses XFS as root did not go too well. It stopped to boot somewhere after the network was setup and throw errors about ebegin, agetty and so on.

Is this a known issue that XFS and Kernel 3.0 does not work so good? Or is there another issue that I'm not aware of?

At the moment I'm doing a complete rebuild of world if there could be something wrong with a package. I've tried to rebuild baselayout, sysvinit and util-linux before, but that did not help. Going back to kernel 2.6.39 however works. And I'm using the same config on the other guests which works, so it seems to be a XFS issue.

// Floppe

----------

## Floppe

Well, reemerge enitre world did not help. Include screen capture from xen console.

```
   OpenRC 0.8.3 is starting up Gentoo Linux (x86_64) [XENU]

 * Mounting /proc ...

 [ ok ]

 * Mounting xenfs ...

 [ ok ]

 * Mounting /sys ...

 [ ok ]

 * Mounting /dev ...

 [ ok ]

 * Starting udevd ...

 [ ok ]

 * Populating /dev with existing devices through uevents ...

 [ ok ]

 * Waiting for uevents to be processed ...

 [ ok ]

 * Mounting /dev/pts ...

 [ ok ]

 * Mounting /dev/shm ...

 [ ok ]

 * Autoloaded 0 module(s)

 * Checking local filesystems  ...

 [ ok ]

 * Updating /etc/mtab ...

 [ ok ]

 * Mounting local filesystems ...

 [ ok ]

 * Configuring kernel parameters ...

 [ ok ]

 * Creating user login records ...

 [ ok ]

 * Cleaning /var/run ...

 [ ok ]

 * Wiping /tmp directory ...

 [ ok ]

 * Setting hostname to mail ...

 [ ok ]

 * Bringing up interface lo

 *   127.0.0.1/8 ...

 [ ok ]

 *   Adding routes

 *     127.0.0.0/8 via 127.0.0.1 ...

 [ ok ]

 * Activating swap devices ...

 [ ok ]

 * Initializing random number generator ...

 [ ok ]

INIT: Entering runlevel: 3

 * Bringing up interface eth0

 *   172.16.80.3/24 ...

 [ ok ]

 *   Adding routes

 *     default via 172.16.80.254 ...

 [ ok ]

 * Starting syslog-ng ...

 [ ok ]

 * Starting clamd ...

 [ ok ]

 * Starting freshclam ...

 [ ok ]

 * Starting amavisd-new ...

 [ ok ]

 * Starting courier-authlib: authdaemond ...

/etc/init.d/courier-authlib: line 33: eend: command not found

 * ERROR: courier-authlib failed to start

INIT: cannot execute "/sbin/agetty"

INIT: cannot execute "/sbin/agetty"

INIT: cannot execute "/sbin/agetty"

INIT: cannot execute "/sbin/agetty"

INIT: cannot execute "/sbin/agetty"

INIT: cannot execute "/sbin/agetty"

INIT: cannot execute "/sbin/agetty"

INIT: cannot execute "/sbin/agetty"

INIT: cannot execute "/sbin/agetty"

INIT: cannot execute "/sbin/agetty"

INIT: Id "c1" respawning too fast: disabled for 5 minutes

INIT: no more processes left in this runlevel

```

----------

## dE_logics

Looks like some wrong mount options in /etc/fstab. Xfs works fine here on 3.0.6, try mounting an xfs partition/file(loop) on other linux-3.x guests.

----------

## Floppe

 *dE_logics wrote:*   

> Looks like some wrong mount options in /etc/fstab. Xfs works fine here on 3.0.6, try mounting an xfs partition/file(loop) on other linux-3.x guests.

 

I tried to mount through fstab with exactly same fstab row and LV on other guest and it works.

```
/dev/xvda2              /mnt            xfs             noatime,nodiratime,nobarrier,logbufs=8  0 1
```

Do you also have XFS as root?

Only thing that diff the kernel configs on those two is...

```
# diff /boot/config-3.0.6-gentoo mnt/boot/config-3.0.6-gentoo

494c494

< CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL=m

---

> # CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL is not set

516,535c516

< CONFIG_IPV6=m

< # CONFIG_IPV6_PRIVACY is not set

< # CONFIG_IPV6_ROUTER_PREF is not set

< # CONFIG_IPV6_OPTIMISTIC_DAD is not set

< # CONFIG_INET6_AH is not set

< # CONFIG_INET6_ESP is not set

< # CONFIG_INET6_IPCOMP is not set

< # CONFIG_IPV6_MIP6 is not set

< # CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_TUNNEL is not set

< # CONFIG_INET6_TUNNEL is not set

< CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=m

< CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=m

< CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_BEET=m

< # CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_ROUTEOPTIMIZATION is not set

< CONFIG_IPV6_SIT=m

< # CONFIG_IPV6_SIT_6RD is not set

< CONFIG_IPV6_NDISC_NODETYPE=y

< # CONFIG_IPV6_TUNNEL is not set

< # CONFIG_IPV6_MULTIPLE_TABLES is not set

< # CONFIG_IPV6_MROUTE is not set

---

> # CONFIG_IPV6 is not set

1088,1095c1069,1071

< CONFIG_NFS_USE_NEW_IDMAPPER=y

< CONFIG_NFSD=y

< CONFIG_NFSD_DEPRECATED=y

< CONFIG_NFSD_V2_ACL=y

< CONFIG_NFSD_V3=y

< CONFIG_NFSD_V3_ACL=y

< # CONFIG_NFSD_V4 is not set

< CONFIG_LOCKD=y

---

> # CONFIG_NFS_USE_NEW_IDMAPPER is not set

> # CONFIG_NFSD is not set

> CONFIG_LOCKD=m

1097c1073

< CONFIG_NFS_ACL_SUPPORT=y

---

> CONFIG_NFS_ACL_SUPPORT=m

1099c1075

< CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

---

> CONFIG_SUNRPC=m

```

Out of clues. Also tried with 3.0.7 and no go. 3.0.8 was released today but not tested that kernel yet.

```
# equery l xfsprogs

 * Searching for xfsprogs ...

[IP-] [  ] sys-fs/xfsprogs-3.1.4:0

```

----------

## dE_logics

This sounds like a bug.

----------

## kimmie

I have two machines, one x86 one amd64 running xfs as root on 3.06 with no issues.

Have you tried running xfs_check on the filesystem?

----------

## Floppe

 *kimmie wrote:*   

> I have two machines, one x86 one amd64 running xfs as root on 3.06 with no issues.
> 
> Have you tried running xfs_check on the filesystem?

 

Yes, it doesn't say anything. I've also used xfs_repair several times which also looks fine.

----------

## kimmie

glibc rebuilt after kernel headers upgrade? That's the only thing I can thing of, except you've already rebuilt... you could try downgrading kernel headers I suppose. Suddenly losing eend after having it for all those other init scripts is pretty evil, like long bits of matted hair in a drain evil  :Evil or Very Mad: . I've no experience with Xen, sorry.

----------

## DaggyStyle

I wonder what in the log you've provided leads you to believe it is a XFS issue?

----------

## Floppe

Well, first I suspected sysvinit, baselayout and util-linux but recompiled them (and afterwards entire world) without success. So next thought was that it works on all systems that does not have XFS. So maybe a XFS issue, but it's only a guess from my side.

At the moment I'm rebuilding glibc after headers downgrade to try out kimmie's suggestion.

----------

## DaggyStyle

imho, it isn't a xfs issue, I'd recommend checking that script and verify it is still valid and if so, trace the origin of eend and see if it is the issue.

my bet is on the latter.

----------

## Floppe

 *DaggyStyle wrote:*   

> imho, it isn't a xfs issue, I'd recommend checking that script and verify it is still valid and if so, trace the origin of eend and see if it is the issue.
> 
> my bet is on the latter.

 

I guess you meant courier-authlib script. However I removed all mail related services from default runlevel and still.. And this with older headers too.

Clueless  :Sad: 

```

 * Setting clock via the NTP client 'ntpdate' ...

 [ ok ]

 * Starting ntpd ...

 [ ok ]

unable to exec `/etc/init.d/sshd': Input/output error

INIT: cannot execute "/sbin/agetty"

INIT: cannot execute "/sbin/agetty"

INIT: cannot execute "/sbin/agetty"

INIT: cannot execute "/sbin/agetty"

INIT: cannot execute "/sbin/agetty"

INIT: cannot execute "/sbin/agetty"

INIT: cannot execute "/sbin/agetty"

INIT: cannot execute "/sbin/agetty"

INIT: cannot execute "/sbin/agetty"

INIT: cannot execute "/sbin/agetty"

INIT: Id "c1" respawning too fast: disabled for 5 minutes

INIT: no more processes left in this runlevel
```

EDIT: Also my other guest with XFS fails  :Sad: 

EDIT 2: I switched FS to reiserfs and it works. But still wants to know why. Keeping old image around for testing.

----------

## winemore

Hi,

same problem here. Kernel domU 3.1.4 (gentoo-sources), kernel dom0 2.6.32-5 (debian stable), xen 4.0

XFS causes i/o errors (ex. INIT: cannot execute "/sbin/agetty" ). Didn't try other filesystems.

Problem is because of new blkfront in domU kernel and old blkback in dom0. (some smart guys at xen already discussing about that)

Solved by disabling barriers on all filesystems.

\etc\fstab: (domU)

```

/dev/xvda2 / xfs defaults,nobarrier 0 1                                                                                                                                               

```

----------

## Floppe

Hi,

Thanks for the info. My dom0 is really old (xen 3) so it matches my setup also. I'll either disable barriers or upgrade dom0 when I got some spare time.

----------

